# [SOLVED] HP OFFICEJET 4622 does not print



## smart Un (Mar 30, 2012)

Hello,
The father-in-law has a new printer and thinks I might know how to get it to print. I don't know anything about wireless printers - NONE at all. He has had numerous novices try to help him to no avail. About all I know to do is come here and at least ..... try.
The computer he is working with has the following:

WINDOWS 7 operating system service pack 1
The machine is made by eMachines, model # EL1252G-01Wn 
Processor is an AMD Sempron (tm) 145 processor - 2.8 GHz
RAM - 2 GB
64 Bit operating system

If someone needs information on the printer, please ask, I don't know what is needed.

The complaint he has is that he uploaded the software from a provided CD in the new printer box. I assume he followed the directions in the manual provided.

But it won't print--at least regularly. He says he got a couple pages out but that is all. 

Question now is can someone walk me through what might be needed to get this machine working?

I appreciate any answer.

Smart Un.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HP OFFICEJET 4622 does not print*

I would not assume anything. Did this printer sit for a while and could the cartridges be old? Did he make the wireless printer the deafult printer? I mean you put a cd in with an HP and it asks you if you want to install printer and at some point it asks you if usb or networked where you choose networked and then wireless and it will ask you for network security key, you put that in and you are done. Also you usually have a usb cable wired to printer from pc until after the install is complete I mean the steps are easy which makes me think maybe the cartridges got old or were held too long before using and now are all dried up.


----------



## smart Un (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: HP OFFICEJET 4622 does not print*

Thanks for your advice. I decided to do a complete revamp. I removed the software via the control panel and re-installed. During the loading process I was appropriately directed to connect the printer and computer with the USB cable. When I did, the loading process did NOT continue, so I began to worry about what could be wrong. I put the USB cable in every slot on the computer side. Nothing. The cable on the printer side was already plugged in previously (by my father- in - law), and I assumed it didn't need checking. But as you say, don't assume anything. On a wild guess I checked in back of the printer and found out it had been "plugged" into the hole reserved for a phone line for the fax operation. Obviously when my father-in-law had done his original install, he did not make the loading process complete because of this. Seems that so many times exasperating problems are so simple to solve, the basics just have to be rechecked. 
So when I plugged the USB cable in the correct port in the printer, the loading process did its thing, and I have made my father-in-law "happy." I won't mention his age, that might explain why he plugged it in the wrong port.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: HP OFFICEJET 4622 does not print*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

